# Steam summer sale



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

For those of you who don't know, the steam summer sale began today (June 23rd). Has anybody got a wishlist? Or perhaps you've bought something already?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

My wallet can't handle much more. I feel really sorry for it, because I know I'm not done.

It's only day one.


----------



## Raulz (Jan 11, 2016)

Not many impressive discounts. 

I just bought Portal, Braid, Torchlight 2, The Swapper, and This War of Mine. Bastion which is almost 5 years old isn't even on sale for gosh sakes.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

hmm... am looking at Fallout 4, but then I will buy meself xbox one in the future. I like to play games from bed a bit more than on PC. Preowned Xbox one Fallout 4 is of the somewhat same price


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Prison Architect, which is at a nice discount of 75%.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Marko3 said:


> hmm... am looking at Fallout 4, but then I will buy meself xbox one in the future. I like to play games from bed a bit more than on PC. Preowned Xbox one Fallout 4 is of the somewhat same price


Well, fallout 4 is awful, unless you want to play it as an FPS...

I already have too much games on steam due to former sales, but maybe i'll get Borderlands pre-sequel.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

meh...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

thedevilsblood said:


> Well, fallout 4 is awful, unless you want to play it as an FPS...
> 
> I already have too much games on steam due to former sales, but maybe i'll get Borderlands pre-sequel.


ok thanks for a tip.. true, I still have many games to finish first. Maybe I buy it in some years time when price drops


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not buying a single game. I have too many to play already(arcade, retro, DOS, you name it) and i ain't really giving money away to gaming companies anymore.

I saw Dark Souls 1 at less than 6$. That's a serious steal for such a great game. Skyrim is kind of cheap-ish too at 23$ for all dlcs. Especially since you get the enhanced version free once it's released. The price of a pizza for 300 hours of gameplay with so many quality mods. Worth grabbing and playing to death before they push the paid mods agenda again.


----------



## Raulz (Jan 11, 2016)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Skyrim is kind of cheap-ish too at 23$ for all dlcs. Especially since you get the enhanced version free once it's released. The price of a pizza for 300 hours of gameplay with so many quality mods. Worth grabbing and playing to death before they push the paid mods agenda again.


Bethesda used to mark down Skyrim Legendary Edition to $9.99. Not anymore however.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Just bought Age of Empires 2: HD and Wargame: Red Dragon. As others have said, this sale has been disappointing (I was hoping to get CS:GO at 75% + more & bigger sales of other indie games) but what happens happens.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Steam sale??


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Was expecting lower prices and some games are suprisingly not on sale like Bastion, although the also excellent game from the same company, Transistor, is on sale but that game seems to be less popular than Bastion for some reason so i guess they are using the sales to get more people playing it, which they should to be fair as Transistor is awesome.

Still so far i have bought:
Technobabylon
Deathsmiles
Gemini Rue
Entire Blackwell series
Dust: An Elysian Tail
Child of Light
Valdis Story: Abyssal City
Ys Origin
Kero Blaster.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I have practically no money and I don't want to push my overheating laptop, so I decided to revisit Imperial Glory. Cool Total War-like game from 2005. Unlike Rome, it runs flawlessly, minus crashes that seem fixable with compatibility mode.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't see anything interesting on the summer sale...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was waiting to see if Undertale would be cheaper or in the steam sale than on gog.com and it seems it is so I might get this on steam. Though I could just wait till Christmas really it will probably be on sale again and I have many games to play.

GTA is down 40% but will probably still wait as well. Fallout 4 is tempting too 50% off... But I have to be strong for the future savings 

I thought Dead by Daylight looked interesting when I saw some people playing it, but not sure if I want to buy it yet, and it's only 10% off right now.

I have a bunch of games on my wishlist... Some I don't remember putting there lol. Do I want to get the escapists? I think I can afford to wait.

*Edit:* looks like the gog sale ended. I missed out on getting Shadowrun Returns there, but it's also on sale on steam and a really good price so I'm tempted to get it and Dragonfall, not buying the Hong Kong game yet though. Also Never Alone is on sale and I did kind of want to check that out. Hmmmmmmm. Maybe.



Raulz said:


> Not many impressive discounts.
> 
> I just bought Portal, Braid, Torchlight 2, The Swapper, and *This War of Mine.* Bastion which is almost 5 years old isn't even on sale for gosh sakes.


I don't think I'm going to buy it, but I thought the concept of that game was interesting.



Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm not buying a single game. I have too many to play already(arcade, retro, DOS, you name it) and i ain't really giving money away to gaming companies anymore.
> 
> I saw *Dark Souls 1 at less than 6$.* That's a serious steal for such a great game. Skyrim is kind of cheap-ish too at 23$ for all dlcs. Especially since you get the enhanced version free once it's released. The price of a pizza for 300 hours of gameplay with so many quality mods. Worth grabbing and playing to death before they push the paid mods agenda again.


£5 here but I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Persephone The Dread said:


> £5 here but I'm thinking about it.


You should definitely get it if you haven't played it before(or even if you have). The console port itself is a bit crap, but there's a nice mod called DSFix that resolves a lot of framerate issues and unlocks the frame rate at 60(if you care about such things). There's also a bunch of texture packs to enhance the game visually a lot. Sweet FX works well too.

Enhanced or not the game is a masterpiece. Once you get used to the difficulty it's a very rewarding game with beautiful areas, lore and interesting NPCS and bosses.

But if you don't have a gamepad, forget about it. Unplayable on keyboard and mouse.

And here's a few screenshots on my modded game:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Scrub-Zero said:


> You should definitely get it if you haven't played it before(or even if you have). The console port itself is a bit crap, but there's a nice mod called DSFix that resolves a lot of framerate issues and unlocks the frame rate at 60(if you care about such things). There's also a bunch of texture packs to enhance the game visually a lot. Sweet FX works well too.
> 
> Enhanced or not the game is a masterpiece. Once you get used to the difficulty it's a very rewarding game with beautiful areas, lore and interesting NPCS and bosses.
> 
> But if you don't have a gamepad, forget about it. Unplayable on keyboard and mouse.


Hmm I don't have a controller for Windows. Apparently there are ways to get PS3 controllers working on Windows.. So might look into that if I don't like keyboard and mouse (I already have a ps3 controller and usb cable for my controller)


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Definitely have DOOM on mine


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmm I don't have a controller for Windows. Apparently there are ways to get PS3 controllers working on Windows.. So might look into that if I don't like keyboard and mouse (I already have a ps3 controller and usb cable for my controller)


Yep there is a way :grin2:

I followed this guide and it worked perfectly on win 7 64. And no need for a lame 3rd party programs like motionjoy.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

I see some titles I like but i'm not sure if I should buy them since there's no way of playing right now. Then again they won't be at a discount by the time I am able to so might as well.



Marko3 said:


> ok thanks for a tip.. true, I still have many games to finish first. Maybe I buy it in some years time when price drops


It's really not as bad as some people say, I had a lot of fun playing it (and so did plenty of others). It is more of a shooter compared to previous Fallout games but the RPG elements are still there.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Cyan22 said:


> I see some titles I like but i'm not sure if I should buy them since there's no way of playing right now. Then again they won't be at a discount forever so might as well.
> 
> It's really not as bad as some people say, I had a lot of fun playing it (and so did plenty of others). It is more of a shooter compared to previous Fallout games but the RPG elements are still there.


ok.. thats interesting, might be very interesting. Thank you for your input. Wish there was a playable demo of it on steam.
How many hours have you got on it?


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> ok.. thats interesting, might be very interesting. Thank you for your input. Wish there was a playable demo of it on steam.
> How many hours have you got on it?


Yeah - sucks they don't have a demo, gameplay vids are the next best thing.
I have about 130 hours into the game, I plan on going back to it later to play the Far Harbor dlc.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Marko3 said:


> ok.. thats interesting, might be very interesting. Thank you for your input. Wish there was a playable demo of it on steam.
> How many hours have you got on it?


Well, the FPS aspect has been improved compared to the older games, so there's that. It's a decent open world FPS, i guess. On the other hand, the RPG aspect has been dumbed down and simplified to extreme lengths. Dialogues are stupid, there's no real choices or freedom anymore. They also removed the karma and reputation system completely.

This picture sums the evolution of the series pretty well:
http://i.imgur.com/FNraauv.jpg


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Cyan22 said:


> I have about 130 hours into the game...


That's a decent length.



thedevilsblood said:


> Well, the FPS aspect has been improved compared to the older games, so there's that. It's a decent open world FPS, i guess. On the other hand, the RPG aspect has been dumbed down and simplified to extreme lengths. Dialogues are stupid, there's no real choices or freedom anymore. They also removed the karma and reputation system completely.
> 
> This picture sums the evolution of the series pretty well:
> http://i.imgur.com/FNraauv.jpg


Lol at the pic:grin2:... but then it's a shame, I liked dialogues in fallout 3 and new vegas :frown2:


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

no good games


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

SilentStrike said:


> Was expecting lower prices and some games are suprisingly not on sale like Bastion, although the also excellent game from the same company, Transistor, is on sale but that game seems to be less popular than Bastion for some reason so i guess they are using the sales to get more people playing it, which they should to be fair as Transistor is awesome.
> 
> Still so far i have bought:
> Technobabylon
> ...


Bought more games, i bought:
Mushihimesama Matsuri Pack-An shooter from Cave with DLC with more content and soundtrack included, so far ever shooter they made i have loved and their soundtracks are pretty great too so this was an obvious buy.

Judgement Silversword Ressurection-Another fun looking shooter, seems like it is really good.

Stories:The Path Of Destinies- Good looking action rpg with an Bastion like narrator, it looks interesting as the story seems to be an Groundhog Day kind of thing, with each death taking you back to the start with your main character remembering everything and being stronger and more informed at each start.

Enter The Gungeon- Hey, i like Nuclear Throne and i like Binding Of Isaac and this seems like a mix of those two.

Axiom Verge- I have heard many good things about this game, basically an metroidvania heavily inspired by the Metroid franchise, particularly Super Metroid, hope it is as good as people say.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aribeth said:


> I don't see anything interesting on the summer sale...


Check out Realm of the Haunting. A nice point and click adventure game with some fps element. Surprisingly good, but old and pixelated. All voice acted and full motion videos too.

Also Stasis. That's a good adventure game too. This one is pure point and click and has a top view similar to Baldur's gate.

Have you played Soma?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Have you played Soma?


yup I played like 70% then decided to watch the rest on youtube

boring, overrated and extremely linear. there's hundreds of items you can interact with and move around but you NEVER do anything with them. wtf


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> yup I played like 70% then decided to watch the rest on youtube
> boring, overrated and extremely linear. there's hundreds of items you can interact with and move around but you NEVER do anything with them. wtf


I have yet to play as it is not my cup of tea(i hate horror stuff in every medium) but i have heard great things about Masochisia, people who have played say it is a really really good horror game and it is loosely based on the events around an actual serial killer.

So maybe try that one, again, i probably will never play it nor do i really want to but it should be interesting for people who are remotely interested in horror games, particularly because it is cheap right now.

Also the items thing is something alot of adventure games do, they are just there to add to the world, as only having items you can use or pick up would make puzzles too easy and make the world seem small.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aribeth said:


> yup I played like 70% then decided to watch the rest on youtube
> 
> boring, overrated and extremely linear. there's hundreds of items you can interact with and move around but you NEVER do anything with them. wtf


Yeah it looked boring to me. I've seen some youtube lets play of it. A lot of people say the first half is a snore fest.

Looks beautiful though.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Check out Realm of the Haunting. A nice point and click adventure game with some fps element. Surprisingly good, but old and pixelated. All voice acted and full motion videos too.


Just got it but I'm having a lot of trouble remapping the keys. I just wanna jump on spacebar but nothing that I've tried worked









PS: Do you use Steam?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aribeth said:


> Just got it but I'm having a lot of trouble remapping the keys. I just wanna jump on spacebar but nothing that I've tried worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not on Steam. I play it on DOSBox

But here's way for steam:

http://steamcommunity.com/app/292390/discussions/0/558754259947925709/


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Just got it but I'm having a lot of trouble remapping the keys. I just wanna jump on spacebar but nothing that I've tried worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you are playing adventure games, i recommend the classic LucasArts games, you can find some of them on Steam, including the remastered versions of Grim Fandango and Day of the Tentacle(nothing perverted in the game despite the name), i also like the games made by Wadjet Eyes.

Dropsy is another good one, though the lack of dialogue may be off putting, Heroine's Quest is an pretty good attempt at an new Quest For Glory and for such a good game it is suprisingly free.

Read Only Memories is ok too, it is inspired by Snatcher(which you should play too) and i like it, but some people don't so maybe think on this one, there is a new adventure game that happens in the same universe called VA-11 HALL-A: Cyberpunk Bartender Action that looks AWESOME but i do not own it, but again, it looks like it is a great game.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you guys recommend 

Fall Out 4
GTA V
Doom (the new one)???

I was thinking of getting them but I'm not sure if they are any good. I bought a few games last year during the sale and I didn't even play them much because they weren't really fun. I've heard a lot of good things from these games. Are they actually addictive/really fun????
I have GTA 4 but it's buggy as **** and I don't have the patience or the time to find fixes to all the crap that's wrong with it.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

2Milk said:


> Do you guys recommend
> 
> Fall Out 4
> GTA V
> ...


Fallout 4 seems to be more simple and have less things to do than the other Fallout games but then again, it has mods which makes the game automatically worth it, it is pratically a rule that mods can make any Elder Scrolls or Fallout game worth buying in full price.

GTA V seems more fun than GTA 4, less emphasis on story but more on fun, particularly on it's multiplayer, plus it seems to have a modding community so there is that too.

Doom seems like a more updated but still faithful version of old Doom, and everything i have heard and seen about this game makes it look like an really awesome game for everything except maybe multiplayer, but really, it is an FPS without a cover system or reloading weapons being focused more on just action.

Then again, i am going on videos, my laptop probably can not run those games that well and my taste in games is less mainstream so i haven't exactly cared that much for those games except for Doom.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

SilentStrike said:


> Fallout 4 seems to be more simple and have less things to do than the other Fallout games but then again, it has mods which makes the game automatically worth it, it is pratically a rule that mods can make any Elder Scrolls or Fallout game worth buying in full price.


I wouldn't say that, even with mods you can't turn Fallout 4 into a real RPG, this aspect of the game is inherently broken imo. I paid it half price (not during the sales) and still regret buying it.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

What the hell?

I thought this Steam sale would not change prices or games on sale, and yet i found out that Bastion is now on sale when it previously wasn't!


----------



## Raulz (Jan 11, 2016)

Bastion ended up dropping to 75% off later in the sale. Its highest cut was 85% but I gave in and bought it anyways. I refunded This War of Mine because it didn't look to be my type of game. 

Overall, I spent $13 over the course of the Summer sale. It's a shame that they had to ditch the flash sales and the community choices. This sale hardly made a dent in my large wishlist.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Raulz said:


> Bastion ended up dropping to 75% off later in the sale. Its highest cut was 85% but I gave in and bought it anyways.


Good, because it's a great game though i prefer the following game from the same developer, Transistor, in almost every way, after Bastion try to pick Transistor as it's awesome.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

If anyone here wants something that's challenging, an emphasis on gameplay over graphics and good story telling should check out Neo Scavenger.

It's on sale on Steam at the moment (but also available elsewhere without the DRM if that floats your boat)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/248860


----------



## daisyjimin (Jul 16, 2016)

i bought like 15 games throughout that sale omg


----------

